

I taught myself Ruby on Rails--what should be my next app? - httpness

I started learning in March, read a book on it, built some practice apps...&#60;p&#62;My first "real" project was http://archive-fb.com, just finished a few weeks ago.<p>I don't know any other coders, so I really have no idea how far I am in learning or what I should do next.  I want to make an app that forces me to learn some new skill(s) that would help me get a job.<p>Should I try to learn mobile development (and if so, what does that even involve)?  JQuery?  Just brush up my Javascript/Ajax skills (they are pretty minimal)?  Should I acclimate myself to different testing plugins (Shoulda/Factory Girl, RSpec, Cucumber, what have you)?  Any particular API that I should really get familiar with?  Please don't say I should make a check-in app (hah).<p>Any info re: what level I'm at, and how far I am from employability would also be awesome.  Thanks HN!
======
gexla
Read through sites such as Odesk and Elance for gigs that look like they are
doable for your level of knowledge. If you find that you aren't confident for
any of them, then beef up on the skills the gigs mention that you feel you
don't have.

These are freelance gigs. Honestly, it would be best to get a job first
because then you could see how a successful web shop is run, but landing
freelance gigs is much easier. The trade off is that you are jumping into a
trial by fire situation. Starting out freelancing is way more stressful, more
difficult to make a living and you have to manage a lot more things that you
don't have to think about as an employee (taxes, sales, cash flow, etc.)

Employability depends on a lot of factors we don't know about you. Important
factors include your location, educational background (you would have a lot
more options with a CS degree than you would with only a HS diploma,) skill
level, etc. It's possible you could get a gig working remotely but it's much
more difficult to pick something like this up without experience, connections
or a kick ass portfolio of code.

Your best bet at a beginning level would likely be to start out with an
internship or a junior level developer where you could work in house rather
than remotely. In this case, you could likely get a gig with what you know.

As for what you should learn, make sure you know Ruby well. Try to do things
that keep you coding in Ruby rather than spending all your time hacking in
Rails. Read code that other people wrote in well known open source
applications and make sure you understand what's going on. Learning JS is good
as well.

------
pdelgallego
I guess you already understand the very basics of web development. HTML, CSS,
CSS positioning, sql ... otherwise learn then in that order.

You should learn Ruby the language.

Gems are essentials in the ruby ecosystem. Do you know how to create a your
own gem?

Learn the in and outs of basics things. Create your own minimal authentication
plugin? Create your minimal testing framework.

Learn sinatra, a more simple, more fun way to write ruby web applications.

Ruby is a lot about DSL. Create a dsl, or extend the testing framework to be
more like rspec or bacon ... or create your own minimal siantra-like
framework.

Automatize your tasks, script all your daily activities using ruby.

And many other things that you can do with Rub, but also learn emacs.

------
baud
The first thing i would start by learning is HTML/CSS/Javascript(and ajax,
perhaps while learning a lib like jquery). If you are interested in web
development (and to learn rails i guess you are) you need the basis of the
web. Try <http://code.google.com/intl/pt-PT/edu/ajax/index.html> for some
learning materials. Afterwards, with some pratice you can start by building
your portfolio (can be one or many depends on the qualitiy i guess) and then i
would say you more than to strap on your job helmet, and squeeze down into a
job cannon and fire off into job land, where jobs grow on jobbies!

~~~
httpness
Thanks for responding. I already know HTML and CSS (not that I have any eye
for design - ha!).

I have a basic grasp of simple JS and ajax, and can usually google how to do a
given thing...but maybe that's a place to start filling in the gaps.
Especially if I could combine it with learning JQuery.

I already have a one-project Rails portfolio, <http://archive-fb.com> (as well
as several easy practice apps that are not deployed).

I guess I was just trying to ask, given the extent of my learning so far (as
judged by archive-fb.com + my comments), how far am I from jobdom and what
should I do next to get closer?

------
paulnelligan
Hey

I've been applying for jobs recently, and it's a challenge, but not
unfeasible. I've found my biggest stumbling block has been lack of TDD or BDD
experience, which I've worked to rectify. 'The rspec book' is a good place to
start. It helps to know jQuery of course also.

------
httpness
REALLY, moderator? Censoring my title (which previously mentioned being a
girl)? And taking away my ability to edit and delete my own post?

~~~
mrduncan
_taking away my ability to edit and delete my own post_

Posts are locked from editing/deletion after a certain amount of time - I
doubt any admins manually locked it.

 _Censoring my title (which previously mentioned being a girl)?_

I don't see how being a girl is relevant at all to your post. Check out the
guidelines for a much more detailed list of what's expected:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
httpness
Nothing in those guidelines prohibits mentioning who you are.

I thought the point of upvoting was that readers use their votes to decide
what's relevant (as opposed to outright censorship).

Why are people allowed to talk about beer, "orthokeratology", et al, but
mentioning gender is "irrelevant" (cf. "bloggergirl"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1836538>, which is reposted like six
times)

Furthermore, my being a girl IS relevant. The Rails community has tons of
initiatives to try to balance the gender ratio -- for example, the
presentation at RailsConf 2009, an SF ruby workshop specifically for women,
etc (really just google 'ruby rails women').

I've never been able to attend that stuff (due to being in the Midwest, which
was also censored out of my title), but I'm still interested in reaching out
to whoever I can to get advice. I thought that could include HN.

~~~
cheald
While it's cool that you're a girl and taught yourself Rails - the community
needs more female influence - it's not relevant to "where do I go from here?"
unless you want misogynistic answers like "an app to get me a sandwich!", and
I rather suspect that's not the sort of thing that you're fishing for here.

My advice, on that front, though, is to find an itch you have and use Rails to
scratch it. Indexes/databases of information that's useful to you are often a
great place to start. The sandwich crack reminded me of a project I've had
back-burnered for a while now (please don't take it as "lol you're a girl,
kitchen app") - I'd love to have a tool that lets me input the contents of my
fridge/pantry, and have it spit back a list of potential recipes, sortable by
calorie content, preparation time, cuisine style, etc. Maybe even include an
option to include recipes that are missing a couple of ingredients, so I could
make a shopping list. There are some very interesting data problems and
interface problems to solve there, and it would be enormously useful to boot.
I suck at meal planning, and it would be amazing if I could use a tool to plan
out the next week's meals based on target caloric content and prep time per
meal, with a knowledge of what I have in my pantry (and the ability to tell me
what I need to shop for). I suspect that a lot of people would find that sort
of thing terribly handy.

------
httpness
um...i don't know why it fucked up the formatting. i didn't type any <p> tags;
just pressed enter.

